# Hello =)



## Angel_Eye (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, my name is Erika. I am really eager to get to know all of you and share my writing. I have been writing poetry only for a couple years but my friends and family seem to think its good, so i wanted to have other people opinions and critiques. Can't wait to get started =)


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Erika...pretty name by the way!

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Nickie (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Erika!


Nickie


----------



## Ungood (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the Forums! 

Ungood


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 11, 2008)

welcome erika


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy


----------



## Shinn (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there Erika and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Erika. 

Sam.


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------

